# PLEASE Buy Responsibly - Rescue Statistics



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We offer a rescue service here, we are not a special rescue, we do not advertise anywhere, but as a retailer, we get a lot of animals in. This year the trend has worrying been mostly lizards, no big burms and few snakes at all. Mostly WC small lizards which admittedly were easy to rehome, but a few biggies like iguanas and tegus.

This is just to give people an idea of what a small local area of South Wales can dump on a single person in what is less than 9 months of this year.

Just having a tally up and in 2008 (and its not over yet) we have had the following:

2 x Iguanas (1 rehomed, 1 still looking!)
1 x Yemen Chameleon (with MBD)
3 x Adult Beardies with Severe MBD/ other Problems (rehomed)
2 x Baby Beardies with severe problems (1 didn't make it, 1 still with us)
2 x Collard Lizards (still with us)
4 x Sudan Plated Lizards (2 rehomed, 2 still with us)
1 x Madagascan Plated Lizard (still with us)
1 x Nile Monitor (rehomed)
1 x Corn / Rat Snake Hybrid (rehomed)
2 x Corn Snake (found locally, escapees most likely)
4 x Sinai Agamas (rehomed)
2 x Chinese Water Dragons (still with us but pending homecheck)
2 x Dwarf Sungazers (rehomed)
1 x BCI with mouth and scale rot (rehomed)
1 x Leopard Gecko (severe MBD)
1 x Cooter (rehomed)
5 x Sliders (rehomed)
2 x Map Turtles (rehomed)
2 x Golden Tegus (rehomed)
1 x Crested Gecko (with FPS) (rehomed)
2 x Adult Tortoises (no papers!) (1 rehomed, 1 going to new home on sunday)

That's over 40 reptiles in a small area of South Wales. Now a lot of people ask for FREE reptiles, and I'm sure a few people are reading this and thinking "i wish I got all those for free!" - A lot of those required veterinary treatment of some kind, some required surgery, others have required months of intensive care before they could be rehomed. You don't want to see our vet bills!

It just seems like an awful lot of reptiles are being moved on. I am sure other rescues have even higher numbers than mine, especially those who rescue outside of the local area.

The point of this is just to say, buy responsibly... but also, if you can, why not ask around if there is a local rescue and consider offering a rescue a good home rather than buying, the rehome fee may be similar, but you will be easing a burden on the rescue community.

And for all those people who have said they are starting up rescues in the classifieds this year.... rescues don't need to ask for free reptiles. Any good rescue knows the best day will be when there are no rescues left to need them.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

100million percent agree


ONE of my rescues this year cost 250 pounds to save.. she would have cost 25 pounds to buy


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Athravan said:


> We offer a rescue service here, we are not a special rescue, we do not advertise anywhere, but as a retailer, we get a lot of animals in. This year the trend has worrying been mostly lizards, no big burms and few snakes at all. Mostly WC small lizards which admittedly were easy to rehome, but a few biggies like iguanas and tegus.
> 
> This is just to give people an idea of what a small local area of South Wales can dump on a single person in what is less than 9 months of this year.
> 
> ...





Thanks for that informative thread Athravan........I dont think we can ever express this problem enough......hopefully people will take note of some of the things mentioned on here.......

People need to realise that animals are not disposable just because it doesnt work out........and being responsible and doing the research might save alot of heartache and pain especially for these reps.....

Just looking at your list really upsets me ....but Im glad you have had the patience to list how many of these magnificent creatures have been passed on when the person who bought them decided it was no longer an option to keep them.......

So sad and upsetting but Its good someone is pointing out the reality of it............


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> but also, if you can, why not ask around if there is a
> local rescue and consider offering a rescue a good
> home rather than buying

Sounds like a good idea in principle, but in practice it doesn't work so well. With all the paranoia against someone getting a cheap/free animal the hoops you have to jump through to actually offer a home are just not worth the effort.

Academic really, the snakes I like never come up for adoption, and I've never seen anyone ask for homes for a T.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool thread Chrissy
Imo i honestly think there should be a ban on breeding of things like Green Iggies until the back log is cleared,or put the prices up.Same with Beardies because they are 2 a penny now and so many wind up in rescue centers.I keep high end monitors and thankfully these are well cared for,for 1 reason because these are so expensive.If you truley wanted somthing badly enough you would be willing to save for it and maybe worry about it a little more.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I think the 'addiction' meme that does the rounds on the forum doesn't help either and should be discouraged when it rears it's head in threads, especially threads started by 'newbies' who get their first reptile, join the forum, post about it and get hit with a torrent of:
"You won't stop with one, you'll end up with hundreds..it's sooo addictive..."
"I bought a my first corn snake last week, now we have 500,000 of them...."


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree totally its just terrible the amount of unwanted reps (Or other animals)
Im going to see a lady who rescues lizards up beside my mum in scotland & hopefully will be able to give something a home
I'm excited but its not till xmas time lol
I know she has a few cresties:whistling2:


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

aww i was thinking of buying a green iggy when i move 2 our bigger house and set up a big enclosure. i think i will go for a rescue one if i do decide 2 get one.

i think people forget sometimes bout these poor animals and only think reps are available in pet shops! though a lot of our pets are preloved so it saves those reps ending up at rescue homes i guess!

i dunno how anyone could just dump them on someone else tbh!
i couldnt let go of any of my pets! especially my beardies as they were my 1st reps 

though 1 think about most of ur reps is that most are ill 
and i dont think people like 2 take on ill pets 

but good luck with them! i wish them a happy life whoever loves them for the rest of their lives


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

neonlaurie said:


> aww i was thinking of buying a green iggy when i move 2 our bigger house and set up a big enclosure. i think i will go for a rescue one if i do decide 2 get one.
> 
> i think people forget sometimes bout these poor animals and only think reps are available in pet shops! though a lot of our pets are preloved so it saves those reps ending up at rescue homes i guess!
> 
> ...


i have 7 unwanted igs pass through my hands...still had 2 for 10 years + but no room to perm keep mine..

never buy a ig from a store, your only fueling more caught from the wild and sold...so easy to find a rehoming one.


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i have 7 unwanted igs pass through my hands...still had 2 for 10 years + but no room to perm keep mine..
> 
> never buy a ig from a store, your only fueling more caught from the wild and sold...so easy to find a rehoming one.


ok thanks for the info  im gonna wait til we move 2 our house 1st and build a viv for it then ill spam post about wanting a rescued iggy 

btw do all iggys hate bright colours? might be a problem when im in my neon clothes. or do u think it will get used 2 it :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Out of our 11 geckos one we rehomed as his owner no longer wanted him. Its a very good feeling giving something a home and i have to admit he is my favorite and he was totally free. :flrt:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

We Rehomed a royal that had been taken to our friend who owns a pet shop.

we have no idea how old or what sex it is. It is WC and is covered in Ticks most of which we have removed apart from one up his nose which is a vet job me thinks:blush:
We call him a he but from some research it is rare for a WC Royal to be male - don't know if it is true 
He is a very fussy eater we have had him about 6 weeks and he has fed once will not strike you have to leave it in 

I think if this had been sold to a first time owner, he would be too much hence the hand over to us 

I would choose to rehome rather than buy from a shop but it doesn't always go that way - you don't see panther chams up for rehome:lol2:

Piglet 79


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

2 out of my 3 Royals are rescues/rehomes, i would much prefer to rehome a Royal than buy one from a shop as the rehome fee is going to be more or less the same price and i think you get a nice feeling knowing that you can give a pet a forever home, my 3rd Royal is a pinstripe that's why we bought her as it was a pattern i wanted and i don't think i've ever seen or heard of one being put up for rehoming, if i get any more in the future the only ones i will buy privately are the Royal morphs, if and when i have the room any normal Royals will be sourced from a rescue centre, my 1st Royal (my Oscar) is my pride and joy and just proves that rescue reptiles can be just as friendly and loveable as shop bought reptiles


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree the many people who advertise rescues dont relise that the money needed to go into treatment and care for the animal properly is expensive and when u run a rescue you also take on the responsibility of trying to save the animal first which can be expensive i started up my rescue this year but ive worked hard maintaining the money needed to provide this service 

and as said in the beginning of this thread i really hope that one day people will buy responsibly and rescues will no longer be needed

rescues ive made this year alone are

7 corn snakes
1 royal python
2 female green iguanas 
1 8ft burmese python 

all were in a sick condition when they were brought to me 
so before you think of opening a rescue think very carefully it is alot of money : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> i agree the many people who advertise rescues dont relise that the money needed to go into treatment and care for the animal properly is expensive and when u run a rescue you also take on the responsibility of trying to save the animal first which can be expensive i started up my rescue this year but ive worked hard maintaining the money needed to provide this service
> 
> and as said in the beginning of this thread i really hope that one day people will buy responsibly and rescues will no longer be needed
> 
> ...


yeah...i have taken in lots of animals this year, and tomorrow is one is having a nice new home, and for the 1st time, charging a 30quid fee...would have cost more than that in looking after it.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad thing is there's a treand for perfect reptiles only at the mo last year I was able to rehome disable rehomeable reptiles this year its been impossible I've put up leo's on here been honest as they have low immune systems and need poss care in the future like aids patients almost sadly i got lots of PM's from newbies wanting a free pet and a few sadly too far away  they end up here and we have huge electric bills to be fair a lot of that is the other side our breeding reptiles but where's all the good hearts gone 

paula x


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yeah...i have taken in lots of animals this year, and tomorrow is one is having a nice new home, and for the 1st time, charging a 30quid fee...would have cost more than that in looking after it.


 
i no what u mean m8


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

To be honest, the 'traditional' dumped reptiles don't seem to be as common now as a few years ago - the big snakes and Iggies thing seems to be a reputation left over from years ago. Much more common are male Beardies/corns/leos being given up...
People are doing research much better and are putting more thought into the big ones. People buy the smaller ones much more impulsivley and there is the problem.
(although I'll ruin that with our rehome list - but there is a reason!)

This year at the shop (we do a similar thing to Athravan, although my record on the rehomes aren't as great - this is by memory alone!)

8 Iggies, from yearling to adults. All rehomed (We have a big pair at the shop, so we get a lot more than our share of rescue Iggies - we also find it easy to rehome them because of our two)
6 adult corns that I can remember and 3 yearlings. All but one rehomed
1 adult male frilled dragon, rehomed
15 (yes, 15!) adult male beardies, two still with us - we got 5 in a week from various people
12 adult leopard geckos, all adult normals and one albino, all rehomed
1 russian ratsnake, rehomed
1 heinz 57 ratsnake, rehomed
3 californian kingsnakes, rehomed
2 adult bosc, 1 PTS 1 rehomed
1 Nile monitor, rehomed (Fangio = mad)
3 hermit crabs
1 timor monitor
1 big burm
3 young boas

That's all I can think of, but I'm sure there were more.
The problem is with the little ones in my opinion.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

shocking statistics!!! South Wales is a small area in comparison to some places so I would hate to see what the bigger areas get as well!!!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Sad thing is there's a treand for perfect reptiles only at the mo last year I was able to rehome disable rehomeable reptiles this year its been impossible I've put up leo's on here been honest as they have low immune systems and need poss care in the future like aids patients almost sadly i got lots of PM's from newbies wanting a free pet and a few sadly too far away  they end up here and we have huge electric bills to be fair a lot of that is the other side our breeding reptiles but where's all the good hearts gone
> 
> paula x


that is awful poor little things the truth is alot of people dont relise what vetinary treatment will cost for such animals you have to admit though exotic animals especially reptiles are not cheap to have the correct treatments.

if only i knew i may have been been able to help out


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Ally said:


> To be honest, the 'traditional' dumped reptiles don't seem to be as common now as a few years ago - the big snakes and Iggies thing seems to be a reputation left over from years ago. Much more common are male Beardies/corns/leos being given up...
> People are doing research much better and are putting more thought into the big ones. People buy the smaller ones much more impulsivley and there is the problem.
> (although I'll ruin that with our rehome list - but there is a reason!)
> 
> ...


last 4 reps have been 3 male BD's (another coming today) and a Ig...it used to be ig after ig....but not recently..although i think they are just bypassing me. 

tell a lie...add lots of turtles to that! another one in the next couple of days..

im going to have to start saying no, i cant afford the leccy, its 50quid a week as it ok, luckly my local rep shop gives me anything at cost, and i can pay when i like, even weeks later..but not really the point.
i feel guilty breeding bairds rats.....and the odd BD special, but with what im paying out from my dss cripple cash, i need to get something in at least...its my OH's BD today, and i had to spend all i had on a viv etc for a animal that came in...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

tbh, considering the amount of reptiles that are bred and sold, the rescues aren't that many. Just think how many rescue rabbits, rats, cats etc there are around. Reptiles are probably quite a 'good' area in terms of rescues.

I'll always keep rescuing and rehoming as it's lovely to see the end results.

(I'll be putting a Leo up in classifieds soon - keep your eyes peeled if you want to see/help with a proper sob story...)


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> that is awful poor little things the truth is alot of people dont relise what vetinary treatment will cost for such animals you have to admit though exotic animals especially reptiles are not cheap to have the correct treatments.
> 
> if only i knew i may have been been able to help out


Hi - sorry to butt in slightly off topic. Does anyone insure their reps? Can you even do so? I know I probably should have serched the forums first but it's something we've been considering should the worst happen.

Thanks


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Repta said:


> Hi - sorry to butt in slightly off topic. Does anyone insure their reps? Can you even do so? I know I probably should have serched the forums first but it's something we've been considering should the worst happen.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can, but you'd be better putting money aside yourself as most of the common ailments aren't covered by the insurance (breeding related problems etc). It also requires a good reptile vet, as if you are told to do something by a vet that doesn't know what he's talking about, you don't do it knowing that it is the wrong thing to do and the reptile dies, it will not be covered as you went against a vet.


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

Ally said:


> Yes you can, but you'd be better putting money aside yourself as most of the common ailments aren't covered by the insurance (breeding related problems etc). It also requires a good reptile vet, as if you are told to do something by a vet that doesn't know what he's talking about, you don't do it knowing that it is the wrong thing to do and the reptile dies, it will not be covered as you went against a vet.


That clears that up then!  It was mostly due to any illnesses rather than death. I can't imagine wanting my money back, as it were, if we should lose one.

Thank you for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Repta said:


> Hi - sorry to butt in slightly off topic. Does anyone insure their reps? Can you even do so? I know I probably should have serched the forums first but it's something we've been considering should the worst happen.
> 
> Thanks


i think you can insure your reps via your reptile vet i personally havent done this but intend to this year if i am able to do so
insuring over 40 different reptiles will cost alot of money
it is worth checking out though:flrt:
i just love the reptile world


----------

